# Airflow



## Justin H (4 mo ago)

I have something I could use some help with. I installed a fiberglass air filter to get more airflow to my system and my energy consumption went up the whole time that filter was in (1 week). I felt that was weird so I went and bought the cheap Home Depot three pack of pleated filters and installed one of those. Same issue, energy consumption seemed high. Then I went to ACE hardware and bought their name brand merv 8. I installed that and my energy consumption went down. Why would more airflow to my system cause higher energy consumption? Their is not really any system performance differences with all three filters. The only difference is energy consumption.


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

When you move more air, you're doing more work and using more energy. That's why when you block off airflow to a fan it draws less amps and speeds up.


----------

